# Your avatar picture



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Its not hunting season yet, and the days are getting too short for alot of training, so to say the least, Im a little bored.

So, to ease this boredom: what is your avatar picture of and why?

Mine is my dog Lily (our HT dog) apparently looking at my computer when she was about 1.5 years old. She would stare at it for long periods of time. We've never said she was normal.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Picture of my pup after his passing his 1st 2 Finished Tests.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Mine is part of the Waterspook team that earned ribbons at a test in April. That was a grand slam weekend with Waterspook bred/owned or trained dogs all passing tests that weekend. 
Pic is L-R Belle(jr ribbon) Fats(sr ribbon and title) and Boom (master ribbon.) Boom is Belles dad.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine is our clm because he's nice looking. We were camping and he was sitting in the tall grass, and my mom was behind me with a bumper, waving it around over her head so he has this look of absolute intensity on his face.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

my avatar is of my chessie, Dayzee - I took the picture because her eyes are just about the same color as the daisies in the picture...and of course that is her name.

Dayzee in the daisies....

Juli


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

mine is a picture of my brother Clint with Brig while we were training in Idaho, I am still in search of a good picture that when resized looks good


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine is my dog Otter showing my sister inlaws' lab,Fargo,what it's like to be a labrador for a day.Fargo is not allowed to swim in lakes or ponds,or retrieve birds.That is the day I took him down to the lake while his owner went into town so he could experience a lake at least just once.My sister inlaw has not let him swim again ever since that day.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

I switch mine fairly often. The current one is a puppy (not even one of mine) because I thought the RTF world would like to see a Curly puppy, not a common sight in the average retriever person's world.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

My Boys on a hike this past spring. "Little" one was about 7 months and the older one was almost 9yo.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Mine, well it makes me laugh every time I see it.

WRL


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine is of me and my pup Titan from a hunt on Tuesday. Just liked to pic!!! Me sitting in the pop up boat blind with him sitting on the front of the boat.


----------



## cshive (Dec 29, 2007)

My english golden, I think on a walk through the golf course.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Mine is a picture of my Chevy, HR Meglyn's Silverado Slim SH, on the last teal hunt that we enjoyed together before his death. I just happened to have a disposable camera with me and I thought a picture of him sitting on the Sportstand would be nice. I am so thankful that I have that picture of him. It has sort of become a signature photo for me. It is on the spare tire cover of my trailer, on my cell phone and on the home page of my website.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Don Smith said:


> Mine is a picture of my Chevy, HR Meglyn's Silverado Slim SH, on the last teal hunt that we enjoyed together before his death. I just happened to have a disposable camera with me and I thought a picture of him sitting on the Sportstand would be nice. I am so thankful that I have that picture of him. It has sort of become a signature photo for me. It is on the spare tire cover of my trailer, on my cell phone and on the home page of my website.


He was a handsome guy. Great you have that picture, and those memories.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

WRL said:


> Mine, well it makes me laugh every time I see it.
> 
> WRL


Isn't that bubba back in the 80's doing his groove thing.. 

Mine is of my dog Axel. Previously owned/handled by Tony Snow. Never had the chance to meet Tony, but may he rest in peace.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

WRL- It makes me laugh (and cringe) every time I see it, too! Blech! LOL

Mine is my boy during our first water-related hunt test training class this summer (when we first started training...we're just weekend warriors due to my 2 jobs, though).


----------



## harvey8542 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine is of a duck that I pray someday to be able to harvest


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Don Smith said:


> Mine is a picture of my Chevy, HR Meglyn's Silverado Slim SH, on the last teal hunt that we enjoyed together before his death.


That is an absolutely stunning photograph, and a wonderful way to remember him. Beautiful...just beautiful!


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

CH* Mesa Ridge Silver Pigeon aka Abby...I own both her sire and Dam. We will be working hard this winter to get a title behind her name next spring


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

One of my CBRs has really freaky light eyes and my current avatar is a close up of one.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

This is my youngest Luke, Table Rock's Real McCoy, being a goofball as usual. 

That ball is huge and makes me laugh that he can hold it like that. Of course he usually puts my oldest dog Kai's whole head in his mouth so why I'm surprised I don't know....

WRL-Your avatar is a combo of funny-ha-ha-gag-gag!! I laugh every time and then, like Montview, cringe too!


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Mine is my boy Trooper taken up at Voyagers’ National Park on the Minn./Canadian border. He was watching a Loon that seemed to just love to torment him…..


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Current one is of Butthead aka Bullet my first and current FT dog.....he is a Momma's boy just like his older "brother" Flash.

FOM


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Montview said:


> WRL- It makes me laugh (and cringe) every time I see it, too! Blech! LOL


My daughter was looking over my shoulder and she laughed so hard. I also laugh and gag at the same time.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Mine is of my Finn-my one and only dog. High hopes for him. It was taken while he was coming back with the go bird and he was telling me which bird he wanted next! 

M


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Mine is of my show dog Hunter - Currently ranked #6 Flat coat in the country in the pretty boy stuff (conformation). He was passing a JH test here - he passed every JH, Started and WC test he was entered in. Not bad for a pretty boy


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is the one and only Indy doing what he does best, running like an insane thing after his bird!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

My high school picture before I released my 1st rap album.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*RAMSIE*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Mine is a picture of me last hunting season! 

Well, and every hunting season before.

Well, and every hunting season from hereafter.

I am a sucker for girls.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

mine is of the 70 inch 'pope and Young antelope from near Gillete, WY just before I lost my ability to walk.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm still looking to get one ??
I am technically-challenged
If you aren't doin nothing maybe I can e-mail you some pictures and you could a maybe help the helpless???
Also can't do quotes, bold, colors,(words)etc.........
Helpless in raining Wis.
Sue


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine is just something I found on the internet but it describes Zoe's Taller 'N Me aka Zoe my Irish Wolfhound to a T! Never got around to trying to put a pic of one of my dogs on. Some year!


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is a scratchboard portrait that I did a couple of years ago, that I donated FPRC to auction off at their NAHRA Midwest Regional hunt test.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I just changed mine today.

Its my wife (FOM) and I packing out HER elk, 1, cause I'm proud of her, and 2, cause Chris made me do it....

Just a pack mule for my wifes trophies


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

That's a great avatar!  Now back to work!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine is of my first dog to train field with, Firemark Serendipity aka Seren, around the time she turned 1. Time to get the camera out and get some new shots.

And BBnumber1, I like the new avatar.

Jean


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

ginger69 said:


> I'm still looking to get one ??
> I am technically-challenged
> If you aren't doin nothing maybe I can e-mail you some pictures and you could a maybe help the helpless???
> Also can't do quotes, bold, colors,(words)etc.........
> ...


Check your PM

I'd be happy to help.


Jeff


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine is of my little girl Alli (Ransom's Alegria at Reed Creek, JH) taken when she was just 6 weeks old and was being introduced to birds. 

Patti
________
Justin Bieber Fans


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine is of my girlfriend's nine year old daughter after she earned a Junior Hunt Test ribbon. Sarah has an inate understanding of dog behavior and a natural gift for training. She has become increasingly proficient at running All-Age blinds and will run one of my dogs in a Qualifying Stake next year as a ten year old. Look out, Judy Aycock!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

That's my girl Helen Lee - taken at one of Kristie's retreats.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is of my 11 month old pup "Gator" out of Roux X Tyra.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Avatar pic: Cedarbrook Sureshot Atlas SH

(FC AFC Gates x AFC Crash - Amy Hunt's 2nd breeding)

Atlas earned his SH this fall along with 1 Master pass. I ran him in my first O/H Qual this summer and made it through the first series (minor victory for he and I anyway).

This breeding has been done 3x and it sounds as though all have been talented get.

Would take another in a minute -

Travis


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Roxy
Last day of duck season last year. 
Love the focus.
Looking forward to more of the same.


----------



## Fetch_Up (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine is of my MH son! He is 8.5 now. Hopefully 20 more good years ahead!!!


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

Magda, running the upland working certificate in May 2007 at the CCRCA National Specialty. Unfortunately she flunked (no training in finding live birds in upland conditions). But a great picture of a curly with a chukkar in mouth. She has now passed her WC and we're moving on to JH next year (would have tried it in Sept but someone came into heat).


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

WRL said:


> Mine, well it makes me laugh every time I see it.
> 
> WRL


Dang Lee I thought that was me.

My avitar is my 3year old girl Rattlinridge Hurricane Force MH "Hattie". She is also on this web site: http://www.rattlingridgelabs.com/


----------



## SPIB698 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mine is of me getting my dog, Oaklee, ready to run in our first Hunt Test. It was 10/4/08 at TN River HRC in Union City, TN.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Do you even have to ask why?

Lisa


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

DMA said:


> Dang Lee I thought that was me.
> 
> My avitar is my 3year old girl Rattlinridge Hurricane Force MH "Hattie". She is also on this web site: http://www.rattlingridgelabs.com/


Joan hasn't mentioned the resemblance......;o)

WRL


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine is of my Male Majestic Oaks Big Buster White Boy.
He is my wifes lap dog and my hunting and HT buddy.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

My QAA/MH - Worf. I love to watch that dog move and this photo shows him in motion.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine's of my Sadie during a pre-season training day after a lot of water work...she was one happy girl that afternoon and her profile just knocks me out. But maybe it's time for me to look for a new one...we'll see!


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

My avatar is new pup "Brodie" which is a replacement dog for husband as we lost our best and most wonderful bird dog JB. Pup is supposed to be husband's BUT I do the training, feeding, cleaning, etc. Hmmmmmm - something wrong with this picture?????

He will follow in the other household dogs and compete in HT's and hopefully, some FT's as I get to RETIRE in spring


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Mine is of my first two boys. Leo, my first CH (handled by me) and Dan as a puppy. I think he was about 12-14 weeks here.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

My current avatar is of my young dog Ticket. The picture was taken in Ontario last summer when I went to train. I have been keeping up a picture of her mostly since she is off at the pro's and not hanging out at home like the rest of the crew.

I'm heading down to GA the end of the month to train etc and maybe I'll get a picture of her and Briezy together for my next avatar.

Andy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine is a picture of Dooey retrieving a swan last January 08. I thought the contrast of colors and the large size if the swan that he retrieved from about 150 yards out, without dropping it was outstanding.
This picture was published in The Retriever Journal, August/September 2008.


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is of the next great lady Chesapeake handler/trainer my daughter Sarah Elizabeth? The pup is the BHO girls new Chesadoodle White House dawg "Emanuel"!
Peake
________
Blowjob Blonde


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

mine is my 2 master hunters
RR Julius Caesar's Calpurnia MH
and TLCs Orange Julius Caesar MH

David Jansma


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

My avatar is one of the photos I took of Blaze's Renegade Riverdance
(7/08 at 27 Months of age)the day she finished her MH title......She
already had qualified for the 2008 Master Nat'l........like always she is
smiling for the camera!!! ;-)




Norene S.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

The infamous Billy, he really looks harmless dosen't he.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

My avatar is of my old boy Webshire's Buckshot Tyler, MH (Tyler) at age 15 just a little bit before he passed away. It was one of the last times he climbed up into his favorite recliner for a nap. 

I miss my "old man".


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is HRCH Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx. He has Lean Mac as his grandsire twice.....not many forks in his family tree......lol. Seems like he passes on the good genes to his pups.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine was taken the day Harris County posted this sign designating a pond in the back of the park a retriever training area. Many of our Tejas HRC members had been receiving warnings about having dogs off lead in the park, so we worked closely with the county and got this posted. 
Another, more popular spot received a similar sign a year later.

My yellow dog Sam-MH, and her son Scout-MH/MNQ.

Mark


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

Am/Can Ch Realta's Just Do It, CDX, MH, TD, WCX, RE my first ever MH and one of only two IWS ever to compete in the MN!!! Nike is now training to run a bit of agility along with continuing her field career


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine is my girls Madison and McKenzie with casey


----------



## akmorris27 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine is my GRHRCH Ace running the HRC 2008 Spring Grand Hunt test in Georgia. We need to pass 3 more master passes to title, we just don't get too many AKC tests that are very close. But we will get it in the spring!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Greatness of Little Yellow Jacket- arguably the rankest PBR bull of all time. Coming to a Burger King near you soon!!!

Do you want fries with that regards

Bubba


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

My Hero! NOT!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Many thanks to Jeff T. I now have my Ginger Marie as my avatar. 
"Ginger" was a Master Hunter @ 25months, qual.all-age @ 3 and won the Golden Spec. Amat. @ 4 . Shared the title(if you will) of High Point Amat. Golden with Torch Flinn's "Abby" in 1994.
Thanks again Jeff.!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine is litter of 12 , born a couple days early,Feb.of this year , 1/2 an hour after the NY GIANTS won the Super Bowl. I'm pretty sure the hootin' and hollerin' about the game induced the labor .


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine is me and my girl Cookie taken by Jeff G at Del-Bays Spring Trial where we placed third in the Q. Katie


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Penny is the dog in my avatar. She looks like such an angel, but some people think she is the devil. I don't know why either. Penny is a work in progress but a fun dog when I am not pulling my hair out at the line. So far Penny has a Qualifying 4 (Thanks to Dave Ward) and 1 Master leg. Her most prestigious title to date is her WCX


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Mine is of Magic (black) and Buddy (yellow) a while back practicing stays with distractions. The distraction was a bumper being thrown and as you can see Buddy failed.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Some folks that used to throw birds for me...

No Really It Was Just That Way Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

What Joe (if that is _really_ his name) is not telling you, is that the blondes are his sisters and he is really the brunette...and he is singing to himself (or herself) the following song.....

My bonnie lies over the ocean, my bonnie lies over the sea, my bonnie lies over the ocean, Oh please bring back my bonnie to meeeeeeeee........

Cheers Joe, or whoever you are! 
Juli


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

Acctually mines a pic of me and my girl Annie in North Dakota Pheasent Hunting...can't wait till its me and the new male pup!


-Katelyn M. Croteau


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

The Avatar pic is Chelsea (my wife's Service Dog).
1st posts today & used this picture because it is recognizable to all who know me from other boards. (also severely computer-challenged - don't have a clue to post animation I want to use.). 
And Yes - Chelsea is a Chesapeake!! Charlie


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine is me because I hate trying to decide which dog to use... I have a hard time picking just one! 

-K


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Me and Bodey .. My First trial dog and our first Qual placement.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Greatness of Little Yellow Jacket- arguably the rankest PBR bull of all time. Coming to a Burger King near you soon!!!
> 
> Do you want fries with that regards
> 
> Bubba


Well I think Bodacious gets that title. Yellow Jacket was pretty awesome. Watching the finals....?

/paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

RIM's Black Ice. 

RIP


/Paul


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

From the side panel of a 12-pack of flyingdog ale. From CO I think.

JD


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Champus Maximus - "Champ". 11-25-87 to 12-13-01

Champ trained and handled me through a lot.

Chris


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

JDogger said:


> From the side panel of a 12-pack of flyingdog ale. From CO I think.
> 
> JD


I've not tried that one. Wonder if it's as good as Old Leghumper Stout Porter from Thirsty Dog Brewing Company. The label is shaply legs of 3 women on bar stools with an old black Lab staring at them and the caption, "So many legs, so little time." I've become the Old Leghumper distributor after hunt tests. :lol:


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

flyntwt said:


> Its not hunting season yet, and the days are getting too short for alot of training, so to say the least, Im a little bored.
> 
> So, to ease this boredom: what is your avatar picture of and why?
> 
> Mine is my dog Lily (our HT dog) apparently looking at my computer when she was about 1.5 years old. She would stare at it for long periods of time. We've never said she was normal.


Mine is our dog Jake. I was out of retrievers for a couple of years. And he and my son are getting me back into to the swing. 
I said I would never personally own a yellow BTW.:lol: I was a Pro that is happily back to amateur status and he is my comeback dog.

I give him a hard time for being yellow but, I love him he is a great dog.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

My Dakota's Cajun Roux pup (Coco) at 8 mo. old, now 26 mo. old. Raised from 5 weeks. She's shown me all I know. We started this stuff together & came quiet a way but, gotta long way to go. ;-)


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Cody, SH, UDX. My meat dog and friend.

I love him.

JS


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

JS said:


> My girlfriend kicken' back the day after her first win.
> 
> (thanks, John ;-) )
> 
> JS



WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!! CONGRATULATIONS!

M


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

My wife and I with, Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie" after he finished his derby career.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> I've not tried that one. Wonder if it's as good as Old Leghumper Stout Porter from Thirsty Dog Brewing Company. The label is shaply legs of 3 women on bar stools with an old black Lab staring at them and the caption, "So many legs, so little time." I've become the Old Leghumper distributor after hunt tests. :lol:


Sounds tasty. Flying Dog makes one called 'In heat wheat' with a crazed looking cartoon BLF on the label


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

My big purty showdog after a morning of doing what he's supposed to do!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Mine is my Meg (Candlewoods SemiSweet), dam of the infamous Billy (he's somewhere in her in that preggo pic, too). Meg is by ****** IV (Lean Mac x Hattie McBunn) and out of Candlewood's Talgarth Godiva by Candlewoods Cash On The Line.

She's the reason my left arm is two inches longer than my right....but she's a brilliant marker and tough as nails.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

It's a duck....because they taste good.



And I couldn't find a better choice.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> Mine is my Meg (Candlewoods SemiSweet), dam of the infamous Billy (he's somewhere in her in that preggo pic, too). Meg is by ****** IV (Lean Mac x Hattie McBunn) and out of Candlewood's Talgarth Godiva by Candlewoods Cash On The Line.
> 
> She's the reason my left arm is two inches longer than my right....but she's a brilliant marker and tough as nails.


Sharon,
Quite possibly the nicest looking chocolate I have ever seen. Shes beautiful.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

My right hand man (son, Andy), myself, and my wild hare BLF "Zoe" SS Ramblin Thru Life after going four for four in two weekends in a row for her JR title at nine months of age!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Mine's Amy, aka Emberain Amiable Ultimatum*** and "The Cutest Dog In The World" taken just before she was bred. Little did she know.....
Suzanne B


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mine is the result of an Eastern Colorado Pheasant hunt.

We hunted fer three days. 

I fired TWO shots!

I missed them both!

The bird in the picture was in the center median of the road dead!! Must got hit by one a them "smart" cars!

I pulled over and took a picture of my Huntin dog holdin it!

*HRCH Calypso Seven Bales High JH* 

Shes the ont that likes Cheezy Poofs!


Gooser


----------



## Sharon R. (Dec 28, 2005)

Just switched today to an action shot of Boone running in his first Started test -- and yes, he passed  He was (and usually is) the only liver Flatcoat and we had quite a few folks ask what kind of dog he is. He's a brown huntin' dog!!


----------



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

This is Win-Toba's Lily Bob Thorton....

Lily retrieving a big adult snow during the spring a few seasons ago...


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

A Coach pup from a litter this spring


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Billie said:


> Sharon,
> Quite possibly the nicest looking chocolate I have ever seen. Shes beautiful.




::::blushing::::: thank you! The credit goes to Mary Howley and Lorri Oliver.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

The Avery® MegaBumper™ ... I got bored one afternoon and had a studio shot of a HexaBumper and a copy of Photoshop. 

One of my better ones, I must say.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Millie - An absolute Pheasant pointing & retrieving machine. This last weekend in South Dakota she probably had 40 to 50 points and about 20 retrieves a day.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Our golden male, Harley and black lab female, Spice. Harley competes in obedience and Spice is my first field dog.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine is of my dog Ted watching some high flyers. 
Ted was always watching the sky when we were hunting,,,,I miss him greatly.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx (Misty), my first FT dog who just finished her derby season and will be running in Qualifying next season.


----------



## Michele Clifton (Oct 12, 2003)

Mine is a picture of our first dog -- Clifton's Sure Shot Gunner MH (Gunner) -- I was trying to get some good photos of him one day and he just kept coming toward the camera and I just kept snapping the pictures. This photo always makes me smile...


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine is Zeke, my previous dog. We had been hunting that day and he did a great job. Steady, marked every fall, hunting from a boat. I lost him to a car just a couple of weeks after this picture was taken.


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine is of my sweet old boy Boon...my once-in-a lifetime dog. We lost him last February, to prostate cancer, which is quite rare in dogs. Prostate inflammation is fairly common, but prostate _cancer_ is not. 

Boon was the first CH-OTCH-MH Golden in Canada. He went on to earn his OTCHX and GMH. To my knowledge, he was the only the second NAHRA MHR with a CH in North America. There is no doubt that his favourite thing in the world was pheasants, he was a wonderful upland dog. He may not have been the best marking dog, but he handled like a dream. I will never forget the day he earned his MH. While Boon was coming back from a difficult water blind, after a challenging triple, the rather curmudgeonly judge told me..."that dog loves you and _trusts _you completely". Boon was more than any novice trainer/owner/handler dared to dream. I still choke up when I think about what a wonderful boy he was, and how fortunate I was to stand at his side. I miss him every day...my best boy ever...

Mary Shillabeer
Calgary, Alberta, Canada
Home of:
"Spy" CH Justmoor Get Smart WC JH CD AGN-S AGNJ-S; GRCC VCI
"Gusto!" Goldngun A Bird In The Hand
Forever in my heart:
"Boon" MHR BISS CH OTCHX GMH Justmoor Boodacious WCX AGNS; GRCC VCX VHOF; Am CDX CGC; Am Can BVISS; PALS Therapy Dog 09/25/1997 - 02/09/2008


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

HRCH Bosco Chai SH in a pit blind while hunting with Christian Curtis in Mizzou. One of those eagle heads was a 300+ yd retrieve. The we watched the bird fly away then drop out of the sky. I thought she marked it, wasn't sure, but decided to send her anyway. Farthest retrieve she ever made in her life.


----------



## KRP (May 28, 2008)

Mine is of Lean Mac. I recently picked up a pup who is grand sired by Lean Mac, when I was doing my due diligence I came across this pick and put it on my avatar.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

My buddy Ryan aka "Big", Knick of Time Kemo Sabe, and myself at our lease in
Pecan Island La.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

My original avatar. 
I had a picture posted of my home-bred pup looking incredibly cute, but changed it because I didn't want to put all these other nice dogs to shame. :razz: 

Just kind-hearted that way,
Latisha


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Where in the world have you been Woman?
We've missed you.
LVL took a horrendously long sabbatical and just shows up sporadically, Ken Bora's puter tore up and he was gone forever. Its been traumatic.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Where in the world have you been Woman?
> We've missed you.
> LVL took a horrendously long sabbatical and just shows up sporadically, Ken Bora's puter tore up and he was gone forever. Its been traumatic.


Apparently the earth really is flat. I know because I fell off the edge. :!:

I missed all the big RTF changes, the new board, the spin-off forum by "he who shall be nameless". Shayne growing up. And probably a lot more I don't even know about. Heck my post count is a fraction of what it used to be. What is up with that?!? 

Latisha


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

one of my dogs "T"....I golden shaking off water...how much more ironical does it get?


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine is of Coal - UCD ShadowGlen Roundabout Campfyr CD JH RN CGC, getting air time in training. He's my first hunt test dog and is working on his SH. He got me addicted to this sport. All his retrieves are like this..


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

My avatar is my fox red yellow lab, Trooper. We have his daughter, Peanut, in training. This is a picture I just received of a 7 week old pup from the breeder of Trooper's current litter. 










Arleen


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg (Jul 17, 2008)

This is my pup Boozer last X-mas (she was 10 mos.). Gotta love labs!


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

This is Dyna (Spring Run Dynamite, a TNT "Nitro" girl). Awesome waterfowl and upland retriever!

Georgia Smith


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

My 13 mos.pup R&A's Mr.Black Factor "Harlee"


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Sweetwater's Zip-A-Dee-Do-Dah aka Zip playing her favorite game next to swimming and eating things she shouldn't.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I just changed mine to todays snapshot of me and the deer I shot Monday morning.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> I just changed mine to todays snapshot of me and the deer I shot Monday morning.



Poor little deer.....


/Paul


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

My avatar is my puppy call Memphré Vogue (Vogue), she was almost 4 months old on the picture.
Her sire is my MH dog call Riveblanche Garrot and the dam is a grand daughter of Candlewood Super Tanker. As you can see she is very solid build, one year old now and she pick up over 500 Canada geese and 100 ducks this season. 
The picture was taken fall 2007 on a freezing morning, it is the nices pictures of all my dogs.

Au revoir

Alain


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine is a logo I had designed. My buddies and I have always called ourselves- "TEAM TAKE EM". Then I came up with "THE MIGRATION ENDS HERE". I put it all together with some art work and then put a US Trademark on it. I am currently having a web site built to feature Team Take Em apparel and training equipment. I hope the site will be ready by January. 
Joe Dutro


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KEN BORA is my HERO!!!


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Kens Avatar got me to thinkin about a project!!:idea:

Would the ladies on this here board be interested in a Calendar featuring some of us more Photo-genic stud puppys??

All Proceeds go to Chris??


Gooser


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a little pic of my dog Grizz on the left when he was 4 mo's and Hannah my girlfriends dog at 7 mo's..


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

My buddy Chief on the dock up at the lake.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

My avatar is my pup "Pick" Currently in training and still trying to prove himself if he would make the grade and play w/ the big boys.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

My avatar is Candlewood What in Blue Blazes, (PattonXGracie), derby lst and QAA. 

The accomplishments are nice, but what matters most is that he's still here with me after a near-death experience suffering a major medical trauma ...and is now doing better than great. 

When I think about how close we came to losing him.... well, it helps remind me of what's really important. 


It's not points, titles or ribbons. It's having Blaze here at my feet (actually, on my feet) and snoring up a storm. 

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=29375&highlight=Blaze


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Kens Avatar got me to thinkin about a project!!:idea:
> 
> Would the ladies on this here board be interested in a Calendar featuring some of us more Photo-genic stud puppys??
> 
> ...



better chose a photographer with a panoramic camera or at least a wide angle lens
100 lbs heaver than my deer regards!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Mine is my new little buddy Rider at 5 weeks, out of Roadhouse Gusto QAA frozen semen (littermate to NAFC/FC Hattie McBunn) and Rizzo's (out of FC/AFC Rooster) sister. I lost Rizzo QAA who was running Opens this spring at 4 yo.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> better chose a photographer with a panoramic camera or at least a wide angle lens
> 100 lbs heaver than my deer regards!


And *a lot* of photoshop experience.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine is my hunting buddy "Majestic Bog Buster White boy". My hunting buddy and best friend in the world. Nothing like having a loyal buddy to hang with! No titles just a great hunting partner.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Mine is "Chip" aka High Tech CPU, taken after we won an Amateur last Spring. When I figure out how to do it again I'll change back to the one showing both Gyro and Chip. Each has had a chance of being on here solo with the blue ribon pose so I think it is time to go back to the picture of both.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

3blackdogs said:


> My avatar is Candlewood What in Blue Blazes, (PattonXGracie), derby lst and QAA.
> 
> The accomplishments are nice, but what matters most is that he's still here with me after a near-death experience suffering a major medical trauma ...and is now doing better than great.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear Blaze is doing good. I seen him at Blackhawk just after his surgery. He is one of the best looking dogs I've ever seen.(looks a lot like my Patton pup) We were sitting by your truck on the road at Parrots place. My little girl really liked the old lab you had with you.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll buy one of those calendars!! 

My avatar is my Ruckus---took the picture myself and thought it was pretty cool with the water drops. We were enjoying the summer afternoon at the home place pond.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mine is of "Olive". A puppy that I bred and do puppy daycare for. She was getting bored with her photo shoot and was ready for a power nap.

Angie


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Champus Maximus - "Champ". 11-25-87 to 12-13-01
> 
> Champ trained and handled me through a lot.
> 
> Chris


Your avatar is the most beautiful picture of a dog I have EVER seen Chris!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Kens Avatar got me to thinkin about a project!!:idea:
> Would the ladies on this here board be interested in a Calendar featuring some of us more Photo-genic stud puppys??
> All Proceeds go to Chris??
> 
> Gooser





Pals said:


> I'll buy one of those calendars!!


don't get out much do you?


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

My "Old Man" Guinness - featured here as a younger guy ... 

Never achieved more than one SH pass on paper but he has been PRICELESS to me and every time I post I love to see him in this little photo ... looking so energetic and slim - ready get in trouble!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Our dog Ollie, bred by Kristie Lean Mac X Allie


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The Grinch aka the cat


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Mine is Otch Topbrass Whistler's Peak.
For those of you who have been around a while, he is a Luke/Bingo son, a Phoenix brother and a ton of dog even at 12.
He still marks-can't see the birds, but knows where to look
Years ago I asked Lisa Hartfield about Bingo. She said Bingo was more dog at 10 then most people could handle. I feel blessed to have him, and am thankful for every minute he is willing to stick around. Love him dearly.


----------



## Buddy Bear (Nov 23, 2008)

I love this picture of Buddy. He can be such a goob.


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

"See no evil, Hear no evil, Speak no evil"


Tiger Mtn's Hokulele (HOKE)

MHR Ho'oikaikakeakua MH QAA (ZEKE)

Ho'o lapu mea hula (GHOST)


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

My HRCH dog "Gander". He hunts almost everyday of the season.

Loves his greenheads.



Richard


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

My avatar is my buddy "Thunder". It was the second time in his young life where he returned an object thrown, in the water naturally. For a while I was worried his retrieving desire was lacking, but something in his eye told me not to worry. He is our first retriever and the wife is convinced he is the smartest animal alive!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

It's a picture of Wily and Hope. I call the picture "Mother's Day". HPW


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

It's my pup Remington at a training day when he was about 6mos old, I need to update.


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine is a picture of Buster Brown my choclate lab on the last water blind of the last water series of his last hunt test to get his AKC SH. He has been whistle stopped and is waiting for direction. It's my favorite photo of him.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

It is what I like to do best with my dogs. Hunt em up....


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

My CLF, GRHRCH UH Maya, after killing some pheasants in Texas


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

just changed to my new boy Brady!


----------



## 7blackdogs (Oct 21, 2004)

My 3 YO Cole just after receiving his FC.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

My boneheaded MH . For some reason I love this dog , oh yeah I'm in the pic to
________
VOLCANO VAPORIZER REVIEW


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Hoosier said:


> I'm glad to hear Blaze is doing good. I seen him at Blackhawk just after his surgery. He is one of the best looking dogs I've ever seen.(looks a lot like my Patton pup) We were sitting by your truck on the road at Parrots place. My little girl really liked the old lab you had with you.


Thanks Hoosier, Blaze continues to be full of life and ready to go. I have all 6 dogs home now, and he's the life of the party. 

And I do remember your little girl being so drawn to Chance, the 14+yo senior citizen that camps out in the cab of the dog truck on our road trips.

He's such a sweet-natured dog, always seems to be a magnet for children. They seem to sense how grateful he is for a kind word, a gentle pat on the head; maybe it's partially because he was an abuse/rescue case, but children are just drawn to him.

He's still here, but his days with me are even more precious, as he is in the sunset hours of his life.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

My two year old male Ely, covered in wheat straw waiting for the ducks to rain down . This is our yearly trip to Canada, or heaven as he see's it. This was three days after his grand pass in Iowa so I think he earned .


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Go Wildcats! Need I say more.


----------

